# posting pics with thread



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

how do i post a thread AND pictures


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Use the paper-clip icon in posts header menu to pick pics from your photo library and add into your thread


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I use the paperclip to upload a photo off my computer, put my curser where I want the photo to be inserted into my post, then click the "full image" button that appears to the right of the uploaded photo. This method is for inserting photos into a post from a PC, not a phone...I'm not sure how it works from a phone as I do not have the patience for posting from my phone since I have old fat fingers...lol


----------

